

Ask HN: Algorithmic Trading PaaS - bengl3rt

I've been googling and hnsearching to no avail... I saw it in a comment here a few weeks ago. It was basically a PaaS that would execute your algorithmic trading strategy against historical data, or against real data with fake money.&#60;p&#62;Anyone know what I'm talking about?
======
true_religion
Well here's two choices: <http://www.quantopian.com/> The above lets you do
algo trading online.

And there's: <http://tradingclearly.com> That's doesn't do paper trades, but
it could help you with your real-life trades.

~~~
bengl3rt
Quantopian is the one I was looking for. Thanks!

